# NORFOLK Strawberry Roan freezemarked Gelding Saturday 19th



## Dusty85 (20 October 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96574794809.2137216.1282903584&type=3&theater


Not sure if the link will work, but here is the cut and paste text from Norfolk's horsey FB page:

Tango, stolen Saturday 19th afternoon time. Strawberry roan pony, 13hh has been stolen from Brampton straight mile. He's freeze marked, V5 LD. He suffers from laminitis and was wearing a cream and blue head collar, with a green grazing mask. Please if anyone knows of anything whether it be dodgy or if someone has bought him legit please message me on her or phone 07581 327924 or 07812442892 please please please share!


Thanks all! ​


----------



## cally6008 (21 October 2013)

He is missing from  Thurcroft  near Rotherham (Yorkshire area)


----------



## Dusty85 (21 October 2013)

Oh! Apologies- I saw it on the Norfolk FB site- and it said Brampton- we also have a Brampton!


----------



## cally6008 (21 October 2013)

we have a brampton up here as well, Lol, very confusing I agree


----------



## cally6008 (21 October 2013)

Unfortunately Tango has been found dead.

Don't know where he was found or what has happened as yet


----------



## Adopter (21 October 2013)

What a tragedy, terrible shock for owners.
Do hope they get some answers, to lose a pony in such a way on top of the worry of him going missing.  Thoughts go to them.


----------



## Jof234 (11 November 2013)

So, so sad. My family and I send our deepest sympathies to you and your family. I don't know how anyone could steal someones treasured pet, these disgusting people deserve to be hung! Rest in peace Tango. I hope you can find some answers. Take care.


----------

